# Bulk steelhead gear



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone know of any websites/stores that offer bulk sales on steelhead jigs and/or bobbers? Getting tired of losing $5 everytime I snag and lose a float and a jig....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you use a leader? I always put my float above the uni knot and use a smaller lb test leader than mainline. That way if I break off usually I keep the float. As for jig I tie my own. It's much cheaper that way.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

I currently do not use a leader but I will try it out next time I go! Thanks for the advice


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree with using a leader to reduce your gear loss. I'm using a 12 pound braid as my main line. To that I have about three foot of 10 pound mono uni knotted to the braid, and that is where my float goes. At the bottom of the 10 pound I have micro swivel tied on and the first spit shot goes unto the tag end of that knot.

Next I run 2 or 3 feet of my main flourocarbon leader ( 4 to 8 pound) which is tied to the other end of the micro swivel. In Pa. I have not been catching the numbers of fish as in past years but I hardly ever lose a float with this set up. 

If a fish takes the whole thing around under water trees etc you will still lose gear but for open water you will usually still have you float and everything up to the micro swivel.


My big problem is line breaking where additional spit shot are on my lighter leader.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

davef said:


> I agree with using a leader to reduce your gear loss. I'm using a 12 pound braid as my main line. To that I have about three foot of 10 pound mono uni knotted to the braid, and that is where my float goes. At the bottom of the 10 pound I have micro swivel tied on and the first spit shot goes unto the tag end of that knot.
> 
> Next I run 2 or 3 feet of my main flourocarbon leader ( 4 to 8 pound) which is tied to the other end of the micro swivel. In Pa. I have not been catching the numbers of fish as in past years but I hardly ever lose a float with this set up.
> 
> ...


How come you don't tie your fluorocarbon leader directly to the braid?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

You can also use a shot line. That way you dont loose your shot either.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> Do you use a leader? I always put my float above the uni knot and use a smaller lb test leader than mainline. That way if I break off usually I keep the float. As for jig I tie my own. It's much cheaper that way.


By the way...where do you get supplies to make your own jigs?


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Ditto on leaders.
I use a slip float, breaking off the leader means i at least get my float and the weights above the swivel.
You can also pretie leaders so you can re rig faster.


I get lire making supplies at lure parts online or janns netcraft.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Flowie said:


> Ditto on leaders.
> I use a slip float, breaking off the leader means i at least get my float and the weights above the swivel.
> You can also pretie leaders so you can re rig faster
> 
> ...


Thanks I will check the sites out


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

KTkiff: I have a hard time tying knots on the stream due to 70 year old eyes and I find it easier to tie a improved clinch knot there. I imagine you could just as easy tie an loop knot at the end of the 10 pound leader and then tie your final leader to that.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I purchase alot of my jig heads and tying materials from fishusa. You can find marabou, hair, and or flashabou at fly fishing shops, can be a little a lil more expensive there. Spend the money on better materials feathers etc. The cheaper stuff can be a pain to tie with. Pat Cattans and other craft stores also carry marabou and other materials.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

davef said:


> KTkiff: I have a hard time tying knots on the stream due to 70 year old eyes and I find it easier to tie a improved clinch knot there. I imagine you could just as easy tie an loop knot at the end of the 10 pound leader and then tie your final leader to that.


Some guys use small swivels to attach line to line. That works too. I have also used the modified Albright knot. 

I bought most of my jig tying stuff from Cabelas, at least the feathers. I feel they have the highest quality marabou. I will pick up uncollared whenever I find them. I am not picky about those.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do-it makes a nice steelhead jig mold. Then you can use premium hooks to make your own. Hard to find good jigs with quality hooks.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure where you are located but Joe at Central Basin Bait and Tackle in Vermilion sells 1/32 jigs he pours on gamagatzu (sp) hooks that have a nice gap for adding materials and are a high quality hook. A ten pack costs $2.99


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris_H said:


> Not sure where you are located but Joe at Central Basin Bait and Tackle in Vermilion sells 1/32 jigs he pours on gamagatzu (sp) hooks that have a nice gap for adding materials and are a high quality hook. A ten pack costs $2.99


Do you know if he sells any with gamakstsu hooks that have collars?


----------



## slatzing (Apr 10, 2015)

I used to use the micro swivels until I had one come apart and lost my fish. it was rated for 8lb too. don't make my mistake!


----------

